# Tiger Barbs with Shrimp?



## bchang2001 (Jul 31, 2006)

will plants( alot of gloso and alot of other background plants) help keep the shrimps alive against a school of tiger barbs?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

if the tb's want to kill your shrimps, there isnt much you can do to stop it.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

You might be safer with larger types like wood shrimps, and vampire shrimps...


----------



## bchang2001 (Jul 31, 2006)

what about crabs or crayfish? will they stand more of a chance or would they wreak havoc on the tiger barbs? thanks!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I know cray fish will eat tiger barbs if they get a chance. It is best to keep them in seperate tanks.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry both aren't good combos. 
My tiger barbs decimated a large school of Japonicas. 
&
Crayfish will hunt down your fish.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

There was a post on the forum from someone that had a picture of there TB chowing down on a shrimp I believe it was a ghost shrimp which they get larger than allot of the other shrimp. It was hanging out of it's mouth. :icon_eek:


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

conduct said:


> There was a post on the forum from someone that had a picture of there TB chowing down on a shrimp I believe it was a ghost shrimp which they get larger than allot of the other shrimp. It was hanging out of it's mouth. :icon_eek:


here are a coupe of links:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/33290-feasting-barb.html?highlight=tiger+barbs
There was another that I cannot find that showed a few TBs swarming a shrimp.


----------



## bchang2001 (Jul 31, 2006)

i just caught a medium sized crayfish today from the creek and put it in my tank... my puffer is harassing it like no tomorrow.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

bchang2001 said:


> i just caught a medium sized crayfish today from the creek and put it in my tank... my puffer is harassing it like no tomorrow.


Yes but puffer is playing a deadly game of rullet when the lights go out and he settles down for the night. That is when crayfish feed and catch there prey.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

That is so true, watch out:icon_excl


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

I tried tiger barbs with ghost shrimp once. I hate to admit this but it was really neat watching those TB take out the shrimp. I too thought they would hit the ground and hide a bit, even fed the TB to distract them. No dice, the TB's forgot about the blood worms once the shrimp hit the water, some of them didn't even make it to the bottom.


----------



## bchang2001 (Jul 31, 2006)

so after having 3 crayfish in my tank for about 5 days... i decided to move them hahaha. the wierd thing is the crayfishes do not bother any of the other fishes and vice versa. i believe the puffer was harrasing one of the crayfish because it was something new to it and he was curious. after a while they just left each other alone. the crayfish did wreak havoc on my plants. most have been cut down to almost nothing haha. 


the tiger barbs are awesome to look at when feeding on ghost shrimp. reminds me of pirahnas?


----------

